# Behringer DSP1124P Subwoofer Question



## ChrisLaBoda (Oct 30, 2008)

The Amplifier on my Atlantic Technology 272PBM subwoofer quit working. Will the Behringer DSP1124P work as a crossover with a external amplifier? I have a Hafler Trans Nova 9505 that I can put to work, bridged mode 750W. I will be using the sub out on a Denon AVR-2807 but I don't think the crossover on it steep enough since it doesn't have the punch it used too.

Thanks


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

No, DSP1124P doesn't have suitable filters for crossover use. You'd need something like the DCX2496 to act as a crossover, but it really shouldn't be necessary if you are using a sub out. It isn't likely that the lack of punch is caused by the sub output's crossover slope, probably an overall room response problem. Best to start by checking what the sub's response looks like at the listening position and trying different sub positions to get the best result.


----------



## ChrisLaBoda (Oct 30, 2008)

Sounds like the easy fix is to have the sub woofer amp repaired then run REW and use the Behringer DSP1124P for room correction. Sub hasn't moved but the punch is not there anymore. I think that the sub amplifier has additional equalization built into it. Vaguely remember having this conversation with Peter Tribeman at one of the shows. I will check with their service department and post back.

Thanks for REW!


----------

